# Bonded Bourbon



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Any fans?

While some people like to point out that bottled-in-bond isn't a guarantee of quality, I find that it lays down a good floor for building quality, in the same way that being called cheese instead of "cheese food" or orange juice instead of "orange drink" is no guarantee of quality, but a great place to start if that's what you're looking for.  It's also part of a 118-year-old American tradition, which is nice in it's own way.

I just wish it was easier to figure out which bonded bourbons are still in production...

Here's a selection from a few years ago:









Old Fitzgerald









Old Grand-Dad









J.W. Dant









Very Old Barton

J.T.S. Brown

Heaven Hill

Old Heaven Hill

T.W. Samuels









Evan Williams









Henry McKenna









Jim Beam









Tom Moore


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Did'nt Newman drink JTS Brown in The Hustled?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Bottled in bondFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> *Bottled in bond* refers to American-made liquor that has been aged and bottled according to a set of legal regulations contained in the United States government's Standards of Identity for Distilled Spirits,[SUP][1][/SUP] as originally laid out in the *Bottled-in-Bond Act of 1897*. A reaction to adulteration among spirits, the act made the government the guarantor of a whiskey's authenticity, gave producers a tax incentive for participating, and helped ensure proper accounting and the eventual collection of the tax that was due. While the regulations apply to all spirits, in practice, most bonded spirits are whiskeys.To be labeled as _Bottled-in-Bond_ or _Bonded,_ the liquor must be the product of one distillation season (January to December) and one distiller at one distillery. It must have been aged in a federally bonded warehouse under U.S. government supervision for at least four years and bottled at 100 (U.S.) proof (50% alcohol by volume). The bottled product's label must identify the distillery where it was distilled and, if different, where it was bottled.[SUP][2][/SUP] Only spirits produced in the United States may be designated as bonded.
> Some consumers consider the term as an endorsement of quality, but many producers consider it archaic and do not use it.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] Even products that could qualify for the designation are not labeled as such.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] However, since bottled-in-bond whiskey must be the product of one distillation season, one distillery and one distiller (whereas ordinary straight whiskey may be a product of the mingling of straight whiskeys (of the same grain type) with differing ages and producers within a single State), it may be regarded as a better indication of the distiller's skill - making it similar in concept to asingle malt whisky, small batch whiskey, or single barrel whiskey. Bonded whiskeys are also valued for their higher-than-usual alcohol content (100 proof rather than 80 proof), as this means that the product contains a less diluted spirit with correspondingly more flavor. However, they are more expensive to produce, since aged whisky is more expensive to produce than water, and therefore a higher-proof whiskey is more expensive to produce than a lower-proof whiskey.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Woofa said:


> Did'nt Newman drink JTS Brown in The Hustled?


The very same! Interesting trivia: JTS Brown is named after the Brown from the Brown-Forman distillery, but after a series of shuffle-ups ended in the hands of competitor Heaven Hill -- who still continues to produce it.


----------

